# Hello from Stasia’s Shack



## clarkee (Mar 7, 2020)

Quick intro...

UK back garden griller.

I’ve been hosting all of the family BBQs for the best part of a decade, but only started to grill properly about two years ago.

Bought myself a Weber 57cm kettle and spirit 210 in early 2018, 
Built a BBQ shack not long after to make sure I could grill all year round, and a week hasn’t gone by since without one of them being in use.

I’m going to invest in a Weber smokey mountain in the next few months and step my smoking game up.

If you have instagram , please check out my stuff.

I’ll be lurking for a while, but hope to be a big part of the forum when I start smoking regularly.

Clarkee


----------



## one eyed jack (Mar 7, 2020)

Welcome aboard Clarkee.   Good move going with a WSM I use mine regularly.

Post up pictures of your BBQ shack, when you get a second.


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 7, 2020)

Welcome from Gilbert, AZ. Clarkee, you landed in a great spot. I don't do Instagram or FB but if you post your cooks here I'd sure like to see them! RAY


----------



## JC in GB (Mar 9, 2020)

Welcome from Wisconsin.


----------



## Lorandrous (May 11, 2020)

Hi clarke, 

You wont regret getting a smoker, you will soon see the incredible food they turn out. 

Wsm great choice,  bit overprice here in the uk....
I was going to get one but got a great deal on a Napoleon apollo smoker which is basically a rebranded pro q...
 I was sooo set on getting a wsm, but glad i didn’t. The smoker is fantastic at a lower price and has more up to date features/ ease of use. 



Ive also heard the fornetto razzo is a good bullet  smoker to consider.


----------

